
Fact check: Is Covid-19 caused by human consumption of animals? - datnoblesavage
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/03/18/coronavirus-fact-check-covid-19-caused-eating-animals/5073094002/
======
abyssin
The article lists keeping animals as pets as another factor. The paradox to me
is that a significant part of what makes it possible to empathize with cattle
is having animals in the house. I know some vegetarians refuse to eat animals
for environmental reasons, but around me they are a minority.

